# will this FMIC fit OK on my ca18det 200sx??



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

A friend of mine, gave me this intercooler, that was used in a turbo b16a1 civic. I think that everything is better than the stock intercooler, that is 26cms x 26cms....


this one isn´t very big, but i think it´s ok, what do u think?
It is 57cmsx17cms











any advice on instaling it??

somebody has a pic of the piping needed???


thanx!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

id get it pressure tested before putting it on a car. It looks a bit beaten up


----------

